# Same feeling as watching YouTube electricians



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

People have no idea of the danger.
All I could think of while watching this was how confident ignorant people are around electricity.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

People are stupid.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

The parents should be charged with endangering the welfare of a child.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LMFAO.....in South Africa the last thing you need to worry about is the four legged animals.........it's the two legged ones that are far more murderous!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

The guy that ran in the car and left the woman & child
to deal with it alone should be castrated (if he already isn't)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

lighterup said:


> The guy that ran in the car and left the woman & child
> to deal with it alone *should be castrated (if he already isn't)*
> 
> Ignorance is bliss


I'm going with he has none.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> I'm going with he has none.


I'd say it's a tie, the amount of her brains and his balls.


----------

